# Nordic Pro 2014



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE JOHNSON - 15 WEEKS OUT NORDIC PRO 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2014)

Mike Johnson 14 Weeks out of Nordic (13 weeks out of Prague)


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dat beard!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - TRICEPS WORKOUT SAMPLE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

Alexey Lesukov 11 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE "NO FEAR" JOHNSON - STEVEN "THE MAN" DI - LEG TRAINING


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - TRAINING BACK and SUCH


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike Johnson has changed his target to the Phoenix Pro. He took a birthday pic:


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - A KILLER SET ON THE HAMMER PRESS at GREG LONG'S GYM


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2014)

Current Lesukov form


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2014)

Ashot Ghahramanyan back workout with Ilya Lesukov (guest appearance by Alexey Lesukov)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2014)

Nordic Pro Mens Open Final Posedown & Awards 2014 

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/7...rdic-pro-mens-open-final-posedown-awards-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2014)

Nordic Pro Bikini Final 2014 

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/18390de6130f52b961e2/nordic-pro-bikini-final-2014


----------

